# ASX Sharemarket Game 2011



## pavilion103 (7 February 2011)

Is anyone getting involved in this game?

I am quite new to trading and while I'm developing my system I will take the opportunity to test myself against the live market in this game. 

Looking forward to it


----------



## NeoGenesis (9 February 2011)

I've registered and can't wait to get started.
I'm a complete newbie at this, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## adobee (9 February 2011)

registered also for some fun.. but looking at the shares you can buy it would appear to do well will involve alot more trading than it will investing .. could be a bit too time consuming


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (9 February 2011)

registered also, iv played a few times and its a good way to get a insight into the share market.

also stockwatch also has a simulator thats similar to the asx which iv been playing for the last few months.


----------



## absolute1 (9 February 2011)

ive registered to, in still learning the trading game so it will be a good test run for what ive learnt so far.   hopefully we all end up with some profits


----------



## link128 (17 February 2011)

It's started today. The company list seems too short to me.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (17 February 2011)

yeh, i looked through to buy in some companies and they wernt there.


----------



## pavilion103 (18 February 2011)

It's a bit annoying that we can only trade the top 100 companies or so. I'm going to do some anlysis this weekend and try to play the game as well as possible. It will be good to see how I stack up.


----------



## matty77 (18 February 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> It's a bit annoying that we can only trade the top 100 companies or so. I'm going to do some anlysis this weekend and try to play the game as well as possible. It will be good to see how I stack up.




thats why I didnt try it!!! SHOULD BE ALL STOCKS!!


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (18 February 2011)

matty77 said:


> thats why I didnt try it!!! SHOULD BE ALL STOCKS!!




try stockwatch, the game runs all yr round and has 443 stocks.


----------



## Myse (18 February 2011)

Yeah I started trading today. 
I think it would be a better idea if it had more listed stocks to choose from. That way, it would enable more competition in my opinion.


----------



## Market Depth (18 February 2011)

IMHO Trading games are a must. Be it using pencil and paper, or a computer based 'Virtual Portfolio'. It will allow the new trader to get a better feel for what's going on in the market. As long as you manage it in exactly the same way you would if using it with 'Real Money'. Don't be tempted to 'Cheat', your only cheating yourself. Also some of these games have a starting balance of 20K, 50K or 100K whatever it maybe. Most people don't have this much to start out with, so keep it real and only use what you are planning on using when you start with real money.

However, I think the main strenght of these trading games, is that it gets the new trader into actively watching stocks trade, for the longer period of time.

I think that 100 stocks is more than enough to start with. I've kept a written trading journal on 10 stocks that can span back 20+ years. I call them my 'Hunting Stocks', and they are just a bit of fun, but I know them so well, that I can just focus on price, and rarely even look at a chart, when I trade them. It's a wonderful thing being able to do this, and I get a lot of pleasure from it. Sure there not always ready to trade, but when they are, I always make money from them.


----------



## Myse (19 February 2011)

How's everyone performing so far?


----------



## NeoGenesis (20 February 2011)

Myse said:


> How's everyone performing so far?




This is how i'm doing at Friday's close:

Cash on hand  	$102.66
Share holding value 	$49,864.70
Total portfolio worth 	$49,967.36

I nearly made back the brokerage costs 

Invested in 5 companies = $150 down the drain

1 company is under investigations by ASIC for "misleading claims made to public"... trading halted... yipee

2 companies are doing well

1 company hasn't done much, it's flat lined

Last company has gone down, but will be announcing half yearly profits tomorrow... i think they will have good profit, lets see what happens


----------



## Market Depth (20 February 2011)

NeoGenesis said:


> This is how i'm doing at Friday's close:
> 
> Cash on hand  	$102.66
> Share holding value 	$49,864.70
> ...




With a 2% risk to capital, you can safely lose $1000 total across all of your trades, and it won't hurt you.

Ditch the company that is under investigation as soon as the hault is lifted, it might 'Gap down' in price. Monitor closely.

Ditch the 'Flatliner' momentum is your friend.

The company with a profit announcement will be a 50/50 bet wait and see.

hold the two good ones.

What are the companies BTW?


----------



## skyQuake (20 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> With a 2% risk to capital, you can safely lose $1000 total across all of your trades, and it won't hurt you.
> 
> Ditch the company that is under investigation as soon as the hault is lifted, it might 'Gap down' in price. Monitor closely.
> 
> ...




Momentum will win you the game indeed! Its a tough game as its a longer competition. The leaders this week wont be the leaders next month.


----------



## NeoGenesis (21 February 2011)

FMG is the company under investigation, from what little experience I have, I believe it has potential for growth.

WOW did well, i might hold it for 1 or 2 more days and then sell it.

BKN did well. I bought it after it went ex-div so trying to capitalise on the drop in share price. Not sure if that is a good strategy, but has worked so far. The newspapers are predicting good times for the company - might stick with it for a while.

RMD is flat, not much change over the last 2 trading days, I might sell it and buy something else as suggested by 'Market Depth' and skyQuake.

IIN has gone downhill, but I think it will pick back up after the profit report.

I might buy SGM or NCM.
At this stage NCM sounds good, plans are there for it to be listed in Canadian stock market.


----------



## NeoGenesis (21 February 2011)

I lost about $900 today  
Is this to be expected because the ASX index went down?

I sold WOW and bought ILU... should have bought NCM instead, it made like 70c or something today. crazy!

I should go with my gut feelings next time


----------



## Market Depth (21 February 2011)

I opened a Stockwatch Account Sunday Night, thought I'd play along. Might as well practice what I preach

Your only allowed to have a maximum postion of 10k on any one trade, and thus far only opened the 1 postion this morning, that being Centro. Bought for 0.335 and it closed at 0.345, so up about 3% for the day on my 10k, so about $300.

Will add some more postions once I find the ones ready to trade.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (21 February 2011)

where do you guys come up with/find these stocks/positions out of the large pool of stocks?

i was up about 100$ in the asx game, now down ~200 as i decided on test buying on dividends, but instead lost more money than it paid, lets see if the share recover its costs after it went exdividends.


----------



## Market Depth (21 February 2011)

NeoGenesis said:


> I lost about $900 today
> Is this to be expected because the ASX index went down?
> 
> I sold WOW and bought ILU... should have bought NCM instead, it made like 70c or something today. crazy!
> ...




What did you pay for WOW?
ILU has been a freight train for months


----------



## Market Depth (21 February 2011)

LiL_JaSoN said:


> where do you guys come up with/find these stocks/positions out of the large pool of stocks?
> 
> i was up about 100$ in the asx game, now down ~200 as i decided on test buying on dividends, but instead lost more money than it paid, lets see if the share recover its costs after it went exdividends.




I've got stock screening software built into my charting package. You just set up the parameters for your search and hit 'RUN' I use Metastock.

If you don't have this, you can download 'Incredable charts' for free, and it has screening sowftware that you can play with. A simple screen for example would be a 10 day 30 day moving average crossover, with a volume sreen of 500,000 shares.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (21 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> I've got stock screening software built into my charting package. You just set up the parameters for your search and hit 'RUN' I use Metastock.
> 
> If you don't have this, you can download 'Incredable charts' for free, and it has screening sowftware that you can play with. A simple screen for example would be a 10 day 30 day moving average crossover, with a volume sreen of 500,000 shares.




i have incredible charts, but never understood 'what to look for' in the scanning.


----------



## NeoGenesis (22 February 2011)

Market Depth said:


> What did you pay for WOW?
> ILU has been a freight train for months




I bought 370 shares in WOW for 26.64 then sold all of it for 26.86.
Made 22c. So thats +$81.40 take away $60 brokerage and I made a dismal $21.40 profit!
I guess a profit of $20 is better than nothing.

I have to get rid of RMD today, not sure what to buy, maybe I'll hang on to the cash until an opportunity comes up.


----------



## NeoGenesis (3 March 2011)

I didnt expect this game to hit me emotionally, but it makes me feel depressed when I'm losing money... even though it's fake. And on the overall scheme of things I didn't actually lose that much! Maybe it's because I put my money in a company expecting it to do well, but then it doesnt meet my expectations. The share market is an interesting place to be... and I'm learning valuable lessons in investing.

I'm feeling good at the moment, I have made small gains in the last two days, even though the ASX finished down.

Cash on hand  	$89.12
Share holding value 	$48,593.07
Total portfolio worth 	$48,682.20

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## absolute1 (3 March 2011)

Cash on hand $568.53 
Share holding value $49,028.30 
Total portfolio worth $49,596.83 

my current position, im made most my money back this week, was at a loss of 3k at one stage so good to see im climbing back up.  you need to note aswell we are not the only ones at a loss, only 17 or 18% of players have made a profit


----------



## absolute1 (3 March 2011)

Market Depth said:


> I've got stock screening software built into my charting package. You just set up the parameters for your search and hit 'RUN' I use Metastock.
> 
> If you don't have this, you can download 'Incredable charts' for free, and it has screening sowftware that you can play with. A simple screen for example would be a 10 day 30 day moving average crossover, with a volume sreen of 500,000 shares.




if u dont mnd me asking what parameters are you using ti filter the stocks?


----------



## Synergy (3 March 2011)

NeoGenesis said:


> How is everyone else doing?




Poorly

Cash on hand $431.93 
Share holding value $47,694.44 
Total portfolio worth $48,126.37 


Every time I play this I start very poorly.

Most of the loss is from FXJ, which I'll sell if it moves any lower.

I'm trying to take a long term approach and not look at things every day.


----------



## pavilion103 (9 August 2011)

In the new game I'm 9th in SA and 72nd overall. 

But I must admit this is because I haven't placed a single trade haha.


----------

